# Интересуют комментарии опытных врачей



## Grabli (3 Авг 2012)

Здесь я выкладываю копипасту со спортивного форума, того как спортсмен вылечился от грыжи и до каких выводов он дошел, полезно будет почитать чужой оыпыт людям с больным позвоночником, а также очень хочу услышать комментарии врачей на счет его выводов.


"Прежде всего я хотел бы написать предисловие. Что повергло меня на изучение проблем болей в позвоночнике и поясничном отделе в частности. 
В в начале этого года я выполняя приседания на разминочном подходе получил резкую боль в пояснице, которая достаточно хорошо о себе давала знать на протяжении недели. Поскольку это было не впервой, я в принципе особо не волновался по этому поводу, т.к. это дело достаточно быстро проходило. Но на свою голову я еще решил поделать становую тягу. После разминочных 100 кг и достаточно сильной боли я понял что поясницу больше трогать не стоит. В итоге я получил достаточно серьезную травму, такую, что не мог наклонятся ниже колен без жуткой боли в пояснице и с утра с трудом одевал носки. Долго пытался вылечится «закачиванием» на гиперэкстензиях по 10 подходов на каждой тренировке, делал гимнастику. Ничего особо не помогало. Сделал снимок МРТ поясничного отдела позвоночника. Показало межпозвонковую грыжу и 2 протрузии. Направили к невропатологу. Он сообщил, что мне очень желательно сделать операцию, удалить грыжу, и что если я буду прыгать, бегать и поднимать что-либо тяжелее 3 кг, то мне беспесты придет пиздец. Короче говоря прописал меня в инвалиды. Неудачник, бугого.  Но речь не о этом. 
Для лечения я направился в центр кинезитерапии в Одессе. Грубо говоря кинезитерапия – комплекс физических упражнений, позволяющих устранить боль в позвоночнике. Там работает достаточно таки квалифицированный врач ортопед, с которым я достаточно много говорил о проблемах поясницы и позвоночника(будучи уже подкованным в анатомической структуре позвоночника), а также непосредственно о спорте. Взял достаточно большой список литературы, который он мне рекомендовал к прочтению. 

Так вот, хочу поведать выводы, как свои, так и достаточно многих квалифицированных докторов с которыми я общался по поводу причин болей в спине. 
1. Прежде всего – грыжа не болит. Остеохондроз – не болит. Сколиоз – не болит. В поясничном и крестцовом отделах позвоночника нет никаких анатомических или топографоанатомических особенностей, которые могли бы предрасполагать к повреждению спинномозговых нервов. (если надо, я могу это доказать на основании медицинской литературы и практических примеров)
2. Крепление мышц сверху и снизу к задней длинной крестцовоподвздошной и подвздошнопоясничной связкам предрасполагает к повреждению этих связок при нарушении синхронности сокращения мышц, особенно если связки и мышцы дистрофически изменена. Это может приводить к болевым синдромам в ягодичной, крестцовой, пояснично-подвздошной и паховой областях. 
3. Болевой синдром по линии остистых отростков может быть следствием гиперлордоза и крупных размеров остистых отростков, что ведёт к сдавлению и травмированию межостистых связок.

Таким образом, анатомическими образованиями, в которых формируются болевые синдромы в «нижней части спины», следует признать связки, сухожилия и мышцы этой области, о чём давно говорили наиболее опытные клиницисты.

Проблемы связок и сухожилий зачастую вызывают кратковременные «прострелы», и редко являются причиной долговременных болей, поэтому на них заострять внимание не буду.
Наш организм является достаточно сложной системой, в которой все давно уже продумано и устроено самой природой. Дело в том, что при выполнении упражнений, задействующих позвоночник, зачастую возникают достаточно сильные нагрузки на межпозвоночные диски и другие связующие отделы позвоночника. При нарушении техники выполнения упражнения зачастую создается опасность смещения межпозвоночного диска, самого позвонка. Организм реагирует на это незамедлительно и включает защитный механизм – напрягает мышцу. Фактически – спазмирует. При спазме мышца становится твердой и препятствует нарушению целостности системы позвоночника. 

Помимо наружных мышц позвоночника, позвоночник имеет достаточно много внутренних мышц. И именно они в большинстве случаев являются причиной боли. Зачастую эти спазмированные мышцы расслабляются без особых проблем. Но бывает так, что они спазмируются и годами «не расслабляются». Грубо говоря, дабы не вдаваться в научные дебри и термины – для того чтобы «расслабить» эту мышцу необходимо осуществить работу близлежайших мышц и непосредственно ее. Самый простой способ расслабить мышцу – это ее перегрузить. Как это делать, это уже в принципе зависит от места локализации боли и непосредственно оборудования, которое присутствует.

Расскажу в нескольких словах как это было у меня :

Огромный комплекс упражнений на пассивную растяжку и непосредственно практически силовая работа (но не менее 12 повторений) на тренажерах на спину и ноги. 

Пример упражнения на пассивную растяжку : Тяга на нижнем блоке. Вес ставится умеренный, после каждого повторений спина сгибается и тянется. Ноги прямые. Т.е. спина держится прямо только в процессе непосредственно тяги. В начальной точке спина полностью согнута и тянется. Достаточно больно я вам скажу было. Учитывая что я с трудом одевал носки, потому что не мог нормально наклонится, такая растяжка выдерживается нелегко. Но помогает. 
Пример упражнения на пассивную растяжку №2. Гиперэкстензии с весом. В нижней точке туловище полностью сгибается, как можно сильнее. Достаточно тоже неприятные ощущения, но тоже помогает достаточно сильно.
По поводу других упражнений – это изоляция на ноги (разгибания/сгибания), жим ногами с отрыванием жопы ( фактически та же растяжка, главное в этих упражнениях не баловаться с весом ), подтягивания, тяга верхнего блока, тяга за голову, тяга гантели к поясу (только вместо гантели – рукоятка тренажера) и другие упражнения на спину. Все – изоляция на тренажерах, без работы со свободным весом. Сказать эффективней это или нет я не могу, но то что безопаснее – точно. Я думаю именно исходя из этого был прописан комплекс. Помимо всего этого были использованы спец. упражнения на растяжку с помощью манжетов на ногах. От блоков цеплялись веса к манжету на ноги, и осуществлялась растяжка весом. Рассказать все это достаточно тяжело конечно. 
Далее была достаточно интенсивная гимнастика , потом бассейн (где особо рассказывать нечего, те же растягивания, плюс работа с пенопластом в воде, но я думаю на это не стоит заострять внимание =) ) , сауна и контрастный душ.

В итоге на занятие шестое такое я получил обострение (которое происходит фактически у всех к этому времени) ,а на двенадцатое практически полное избавление от боли. Полностью избавился я от боли как не странно, после того как начал потихоньку прибавлять веса в становой тяге и приседаниях. =)

Достаточно много интересной информации еще хотел написать, хотел написать доказательства по поводу грыжи, но итак много получилось. Потом возможно еще допишу.

P.S. Доктор, который мне поведал всю эту информацию и помог мне с лечением - Кирдогло Глеб Константинович

Сообщение отредактировал Avinar - 27.2.2009, 17:12"
Источник: forum.athlete.ru/index.php?showtopic=8635


----------



## Андрей92 (3 Авг 2012)

Cтандартное лечение в центре кинезетерапии, мне тоже помогло.


----------



## Grabli (3 Авг 2012)

А вот к этому как относитесь??

"Так вот, хочу поведать выводы, как свои, так и достаточно многих квалифицированных докторов с которыми я общался по поводу причин болей в спине. 
1. Прежде всего – грыжа не болит. Остеохондроз – не болит. Сколиоз – не болит. В поясничном и крестцовом отделах позвоночника нет никаких анатомических или топографоанатомических особенностей, которые могли бы предрасполагать к повреждению спинномозговых нервов. (если надо, я могу это доказать на основании медицинской литературы и практических примеров)
2. Крепление мышц сверху и снизу к задней длинной крестцовоподвздошной и подвздошнопоясничной связкам предрасполагает к повреждению этих связок при нарушении синхронности сокращения мышц, особенно если связки и мышцы дистрофически изменена. Это может приводить к болевым синдромам в ягодичной, крестцовой, пояснично-подвздошной и паховой областях. 
3. Болевой синдром по линии остистых отростков может быть следствием гиперлордоза и крупных размеров остистых отростков, что ведёт к сдавлению и травмированию межостистых связок.

Таким образом, анатомическими образованиями, в которых формируются болевые синдромы в «нижней части спины», следует признать связки, сухожилия и мышцы этой области, о чём давно говорили наиболее опытные клиницисты."


----------



## Андрей92 (3 Авг 2012)

И что тебя в этом настораживает?


----------



## Андрей92 (3 Авг 2012)

Там на форуме есть еще один персонаж - Жимовик, он мсмк по жиму и мс по пауэрлифтингу, тоже пропагандирует упражнения в лечении позвоночника, у него было 2 или 3 грыжи, только он сам до этого дошел, а не с помощью центров кинезетерапии.


----------



## Grabli (3 Авг 2012)

То что в большенстве источников, пишут о том, что боль изза того что диски давят на нерв и спинной мозг, а не мышцы и связки как тут пишут
И откуда тогда парезы конечностей? Я думал изза сдавливания спинного мозга грыжей


----------

